# matroxfb: Problemen met G100 'Productiva'

## sandervermaak

Hey allen,

Ik zit momenteel met een probleem dat ik framebuffer support niet voor elkaar krijg met mijn G100 (4MB/SGRAM):

Grub

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda3 video=matroxfb:noinit:xres:640,yres:480,depth:16

Ik heb geprobeerd om diverse opties te gebruiken die gedocumenteerd staat in de readme van matroxfb.

Kernel

[*] Enable firmware EDID

<*> Support for frame buffer devices

[*]   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

---   Enable Tile Blitting Support

<*> Matrox acceleration

[ ]   Millennium I/II support

[ ]   Mystique support

[*]   G100/G200/G400/G450/G550 support

< >   Matrox I2C support

[ ]   Multihead support

Voor alle duidelijkheid, VESA heb ik niet ingeschakeld in de kernel. Is er iemand hier met een oplossing?

Edit: dmesg

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 Tue May 1 12:02:06 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 0000000007efd000 end: 0000000007ffd000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000007ffd000 size: 0000000000002000 end: 0000000007fff000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000007fff000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 0000000008000000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffff0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000007ffd000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007ffd000 - 0000000007fff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007fff000 - 0000000008000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 32765) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    32765

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    32765

On node 0 totalpages: 32765

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 223 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 28446 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.0 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f7f30

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P2B      0x58582e31 ASUS 0x31303030) @ 0x07ffd000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P2B      0x58582e31 ASUS 0x31303030) @ 0x07ffd080

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P2B      0x58582e31 ASUS 0x31303030) @ 0x07ffd040

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P2B      0x00001000 MSFT 0x01000001) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 08000000:f7ff0000)

Detected 451.046 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 32510

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda3 video=matroxfb:noinit:xres:640,yres:480,depth:16

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01101000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 512 (order: 9, 2048 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Memory: 126056k/131060k available (2031k kernel code, 4488k reserved, 799k data, 188k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffb6000 - 0xfffff000   ( 292 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xc8800000 - 0xfffb4000   ( 887 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffd000   ( 127 MB)

      .init : 0xc03c6000 - 0xc03f5000   ( 188 kB)

      .data : 0xc02fbcd7 - 0xc03c3990   ( 799 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02fbcd7   (2031 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 902.81 BogoMIPS (lpj=1805638)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel Pentium II (Deschutes) stepping 02

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c00)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0720, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

0000:00:04.1: cannot adjust BAR0 (not I/O)

0000:00:04.1: cannot adjust BAR1 (not I/O)

0000:00:04.1: cannot adjust BAR2 (not I/O)

0000:00:04.1: cannot adjust BAR3 (not I/O)

* Found PM-Timer Bug on the chipset. Due to workarounds for a bug,

* this clock source is slow. Consider trying other clock sources

PCI quirk: region e400-e43f claimed by PIIX4 ACPI

PCI quirk: region e800-e80f claimed by PIIX4 SMB

PIIX4 devres B PIO at 0290-0297

PCI: Firmware left 0000:00:09.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e1800000-e2dfffff

  PREFETCH window: e2f00000-e3ffffff

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 2048)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x46 set to 0x1

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe4000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

matroxfb: Matrox MGA-G100 (AGP) detected

PInS memtype = 4

matroxfb: MTRR's turned on

matroxfb: 640x480x16bpp (virtual: 640x3276)

matroxfb: framebuffer at 0xE3000000, mapped to 0xc8880000, size 4194304

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: MATROX frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xe1000000, irq 10, MAC addr 00:90:27:A3:1F:3F

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG SV0644A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LTN526, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 12504240 sectors (6402 MB) w/490KiB Cache, CHS=13232/15/63, UDMA(33)

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

i2c /dev entries driver

piix4_smbus 0000:00:04.3: Found 0000:00:04.3 device

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 125676k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:125676k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

----------

